#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Latest Mobile App Development Trends You need to Know!

## Bhavya

As industries and marketers forestall the growth of AI, VR, AR and the IOT, mobile will be in the sense of it all for the predictable future.
Here are some latest mobile development trends you have to look for 2018

----------

